# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  awt چیست?

## رضایت

می خواستم درباره  awt وشیئ ها و کلاسهای آن بیشتر بدانم.؟

----------


## nematia

awt مجموعه ای از اینترفیس‌ها (رابطها) ی برنامه جاوا هستند که وظیفه تظاهر یکسان برنامه‌های نوشته شده با جاوا را در تمام پلاتفورم ها بر عهده دارند. این واژه مخفف Abstract Window Toolkit هست. برای اطلاعات بیشتر به سایتهای زیر مراجعه کنید:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.3/docs/ap...e-summary.html
و 
http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/javawt/

-------------
یه چیز جالب: مجموعه Academic Web Tools هم همین مخفف رو داره. 
اطلاعات بیشتر:
http://www.iransciland.com/awt/

----------

